# My photos turned into a mosaic!



## Davey89 (Aug 4, 2011)

I cam across a website earlier that would turn my photos into a mosaic. I thought this was a great idea and a truly awesome way to capture all my hard work in one image.

What do you think?
take a look at the website here - mosaicphoto.co.uk


----------



## gsgary (Aug 4, 2011)

Crap


----------



## Scout (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow, those are really bad! The people don't have eyes anymore!


----------



## mickmac (Aug 4, 2011)

Crap


----------



## k d morris (Aug 26, 2011)

I have had the honor of being asked and having my work included as part of a permanent exhibit in a museum in San Fransico, CA. So it's a great idea - especially if you can dentist your work.
Visit: www.Moadsf.org


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 26, 2011)

Crap


----------



## Alpha500 (Sep 14, 2011)

Davey89 said:


> I cam across a website earlier that would turn my photos into a mosaic. I thought this was a great idea and a truly awesome way to capture all my hard work in one image.
> 
> What do you think?
> take a look at the website here - mosaicphoto.co.uk



Spam


----------



## KmH (Sep 14, 2011)

So to sum up the comments so far: Really bad - Crap - Spam.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 14, 2011)

k d morris said:


> I have had the honor of being asked and having my work included as part of a permanent exhibit in a museum in San Fransico, CA. So it's a great idea - especially if you can* dentist* your work.
> Visit: www.Moadsf.org



I don't understand 'dentist your work'?


----------

